# 200 posts in 2 months



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok ive been a member for 2 months today and ive just seen ive posted 200 post in that short time.
So it makes me think ive got a big mouth. And its true i have.
But i would like to say that if this Forum wasnt as good as it is i wouldnt have posted so much.
So thanks to all you guys on here that make this, what i think the best forum on the net

Thanks Rik


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

SPAMMER!  Good to have ya around Rik, hope to see many more of your well thought out questions and contributions.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

A nice batting average there Rik - a solid century each month. keep it up!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Well done mate,.... keep em coming

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Bloody hell Rik!

Can ya talk underwater too? 

Chris


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Rik, mate it is the regular users such as yourself and many others (too many to mention, you know who you are) that make this site what it is. Throw in a dose of non offensive humour like some of our members like to do and we end up with an enjoyable forum that both entertains and provides information to all who are interested wether a guest or a member.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSER7KMAABFfgAASQKUAECQAEAA/796gIABkNVPaGqeJtJhNT0maT1CKep4k9T1GQHqZAaKDCMXxbsihnihlfr2vD14fX7k22E6EGq1tpdNzTIm2MoV67R2UdKoGrnOJFKKcw3ipHfuTsLG9lfCCzZrAgBnu+RFTEYAgrU5LV8ikxkbA4ppgVn4u5IpwoSBCI9lG


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

That's blab status Rik. Has anyone checked out the posts/day of some of the elite members??? C'mon guys, who'll be the first to hit the 5/ day average.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

PhilipL said:


> That's blab status Rik. Has anyone checked out the posts/day of some of the elite members??? C'mon guys, who'll be the first to hit the 5/ day average.


Guys, a quick bit of Excel work shows that our most prolific blabber is Redphoenix @ 5.38 posts per day, followed by Dodge (5.11) and Hairymick (5.05). Occy can only manage 4.84 - lift your game mate.

Rik, you're only at 3.21


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm clearly not trying hard enough, now, where's those smileys... 
 meh, that's not gonna do it, how's this one? I reckon this must be Red.








And this one is most likely representative of Occy or Gatesy...








And this will be Russ when he finally slaps a keeper on the decks of the tempo.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Can i just say that if you guys have not noticed i dont come on at the weekends thats fish and family time........its not very often i get the chance to come on then ill post fish reports but thats it.
so take out 2 days aweek and 8 a month and the gives me 200 posted in 48days. :lol:


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Good onya Rik,

You can talk the talk but can you walk the walk (or paddle the paddle.... but don't sound right!)

It's one thing to blab, blab, blab.... but can you hook, play, reel and capture???

Seriously though, I know I have got some informative things from your posts so keep it up mate!

I'm in Bris.... so maybe one day soon we might be able to have a fish off instead of a blab off.... hehe....

Cheers mate,

Milan.


----------

